# IOW Randonnee - Booking Open



## overmind (3 Feb 2020)

I registered for the Isle of Wight Randonnee this morning. I am excited already. I've never done it before.
For anybody else who is interested the link is below (and it's FREE!).

https://www.cycleisland.co.uk/randonnee/online-registration


----------

